# Unable to open websites/webpages



## kg11sgbg (Sep 11, 2011)

I am unable to open: Welcome to Indian Railway Passenger reservation Enquiry
                              Lenovo - Laptops, Notebooks, Netbooks, Desktops, Computers & Accessories - Singapore (SG)
                              Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
                              Lynx Chandigarh - Largest Audio , Electronic And Computer Online Superstore In India

The message is shown as: 
waiting for Lenovo - Laptops, Notebooks, Netbooks, Desktops, Computers & Accessories - Singapore (SG)...
 and ultimately

 Reload this web page later.
Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): The connection was reset.

I can download other open source/free softwares(in volumes),and be able to open most of the websites and their pages. 
Please,Help.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2011)

Is this Spam? 
Looks like it!


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

Please check your net speed here and post your results-
Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test

and also your full config?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2011)

Also try other browsers.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2011)

@ Op - you ar only unable to open 4 above mentioned websites only ??

Answer this questions :

1. What type of Internet connection you are using ?
2. Are you browsing from a pc or a from a portable device ?
3. What browser you are using and what's the version of the browser ?
4. Are you facing the prob in accessing those website in a particular time period or always ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Please check your net speed here and post your results-
> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
> 
> and also your full config?



CPU: AMD AthlonX2 4200+ (Socket AM2);
Motherboard: Biostar TA785GE 128M (Socket AM2+)
RAM: 3GB from KINGSTON
GPU: XFX HD Radeon 4650 GDDR2
HDD: Seagate 250GB + 500GB
Monitor: VIEWSONIC VA1703wb (17" TFT LCD)
Speakers: I-Ball Tarang 2.1
Cabinet: I-Ball i441
PSU: 530W from AEROCOOL(E78-530)
Modem: WA3002-g1 ADSL+ from UTSTARCOM
Keyboard+Mouse: GENIUS KB210
UPS: I-Ball Nirantar 630vA



vineet369 said:


> Also try other browsers.



I've tried with Google chrome,Firefox,Opera,Konqueror all in its latest version.But problem still persists.



topgear said:


> @ Op - you ar only unable to open 4 above mentioned websites only ??
> 
> Answer this questions :
> 
> ...



1. BSNL DataOne Broadband . Plan  ULD  900.
2. I am browsing from my own PC.
3.I am using Firefox-6.0.2; Chrome-15;Opera-11.51 
4. I am able to enter into lenovo.com(but unable to access any futher webpages). But for Indian Railways website,coolermaster website and lynx-india website,it is always inaccessible.I cannot enter into those websites.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2011)

Try changing your default DNS to Google's DNS.
Link: *Using Google Public DNS*

At first the steps may seem overwhelming, but believe me, you just have to enter an IP address in a text box. But do note, whatever was written down before, since you may want to revert back to it later.
And see if the problem persists.


----------



## zakisback (Sep 17, 2011)

can any one help me to  get in blocked sites of my college network?


in my college all sorts of social networking, vehicles, hacking based sites have been banned!


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ You can try using Proxies. Google it.
But remember, if you are caught using proxy, it would be bad for your record! Don't blame us then!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Please check your net speed here and post your results-
> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
> 
> and also your full config?


what does this have to do with the problem 

he is able to surf other websites


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 19, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Try changing your default DNS to Google's DNS.
> Link: *Using Google Public DNS*
> 
> At first the steps may seem overwhelming, but believe me, you just have to enter an IP address in a text box. But do note, whatever was written down before, since you may want to revert back to it later.
> And see if the problem persists.



I did according to instructions on the link.
Problem persists.
Now, I am unable to open:
 Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, HDTVs, Digital Cameras and More!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 19, 2011)

Piyush said:


> what does this have to do with the problem
> 
> he is able to surf other websites



That's right Piyush.But problems are occurring,by having the web-sites opened half or not opening at all.
In case of the opening web-sites/pages,there seems to be no obstruction,and I can move into deeper levels...


----------



## Vyom (Sep 20, 2011)

kg11sgbg said:


> I did according to instructions on the link.
> Problem persists.
> Now, I am unable to open:
> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, HDTVs, Digital Cameras and More!



So does that mean, now you can open the sites which previously you couldn't?

Also, how can a website be loaded just "half".
Now, I seriously think, as thetechfreak suggested before, to check your speed at speedtest.net and post the results here.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2011)

I think OP's pc is infected with malwares - he should perform virus and spyware scan with some good AV and use some other browser.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> I think OP's pc is infected with malwares - he should perform virus and spyware scan with some good AV and use some other browser.



@topgear, as of writing this reply thread I'm using Ubuntu-11.04(64-bit)(NATTY NARWHAL).
Problem is still there.
In case of Windows,*I've AVG Anti-virus(Free version) loaded,along with Spybot- Search& Destroy,Anti-Malware(from 2 to three vendors such as Emisoft),Anti-rootkit,Anti-spyware, Zone Alarm Firewall all successfully set-up and configured.*Obviously the FREE versions.

I've run the above mentioned application tools,all of which showed my system clean after running.

The problems are occurring in the Fedora-15(64-bit) OS  system also...which I've installed and successfully run in a separate partition of HDD.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2011)

^^ OK - you are facing the same issue with two different OSes and there's no malware in your PC - it must be some prob with th dns setting then.

BTW, give it a shot - download and install opera and try it's turbo mode - and try accessing those websites again


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 21, 2011)

I have opera-11.51 installed,and successful run with opera TURBO enabled.
But everything in VAIN.

My speedtest data:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1493682975.png

Please, HELP me.


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2011)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am unable to open: Welcome to Indian Railway Passenger reservation Enquiry
> Lenovo - Laptops, Notebooks, Netbooks, Desktops, Computers & Accessories - Singapore (SG)
> Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
> Lynx Chandigarh - Largest Audio , Electronic And Computer Online Superstore In India
> ...



It is quite obvious that you have a virus. Try the USB modem on another system. Also re-install the driver and connectivity software.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 21, 2011)

^^I've already mentioned in my previous thread,that I cannot open those same websites/webpages from within Fedora Core-15(64-bit).

There, I'm using Firefox-7(beta), Chrome-15, Epiphany(latest version),Konqueror(latest version) as web-browsers.
I also have the* "clamav"* anti-virus installed(with regular updates),onto my Fedora System.I've run the antivirus,and the report showed everything in the system *"clean"*.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2011)

^^ if possible try these :

1.Try accessing those sites  from some friend's place who has the same net connection as you.
2.What modem/router do you have - manufacturer and model name/no ?
3.Try connecting to the net from your PC using a mobile/cell phone as modem.
4.Try accessing those sites.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 22, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ if possible try these :
> 
> 1.Try accessing those sites  from some friend's place who has the same net connection as you.
> 2.What modem/router do you have - manufacturer and model name/no ?
> ...



1.Well,my Brother-in-law,who has a Core-i3 CPU desktop system,has recently subscribed to the BSNL DataOne Broadband Plan: BB Home Combo UL 625
The bandwidth being 256Kbps (unlimited download/upload).
He has no,problems in opening any of the above mentioned websites/webpages...

2. I have an ADSL+ modem/router provided by BSNL,the model NO:*WA3002-g1*
    manufactured by *UTSTARCOM*.
   Any idea of where from I can download the firmware of this modem?

3. I haven't tried with my mobile/cell phone as modem yet.

The funny thing is that,for the past 2 years,I was under the BSNL BroadBand Plan of : Home Combo 600(BBG FN Combo 600),which has a speed of 2Mbps and upload/download limit of 2.5GB(free),after which you are charged 0.20p per MB download. I could access all the websites,without any problems.

  Now I have the Plan: BB Home Combo ULD 900(UNLIMITED),where for the first 8GB(upload/download) you are provided with a speed of 4Mbps and after 8GB,the speed is reduced to 256Kbps for the rest of the month...

 The problem started after I've changed to this plan.
 According to BSNL officials,who did came to my House,checked everything(including Modem) and Telephone line,everything seems to be O.K. running perfectly. The BSNL officials were really cordial,co-operative  and very much helpful during their service, which was a BONUS to me.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello,Friends!

Aren't there any solution for this problem?

No new replies yet.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ try this


----------



## Rohitt (Oct 15, 2011)

I also have the Plan: BB Home Combo ULD 900(UNLIMITED) and exactly same problem as yours. The problem started when I changed my plan to ULD 900 (UNLIMITED). Well you would need to use proxy called ULTRASURF.Try to google ULTRASURF and download it to your desktop. Once downloaded double click it and its done. Then use the Internet Explorer browser and look for the websites that you were not able to browse previously. You will definitely be able to NOW. If you use Mozilla Firefox you will have to change some settings for the ULTRASURF to work on it. So, better try on Internet Explorer. Please let us know if the problem still persists or has been solved.


----------

